# Moving to malaysia with a cat



## Raspberries

Hello

I hope someone will reply to my question.

I am moving to Malaysia (KL) in July and would like to know if anyone knows any good agent for 'custom-clearing' my cat?

I will be flying with her and I need to have some paperwork for the journey (health certificate from her vet and import permit from Dept of Vet in M'sia). My cat has been micro-chipped. I don't know what to do once in KLIA. If there's an agent who can help me with this, it would be great.

Also, if anyone has any experience/tips with moving to M'sia with a pet/pets, please share it here.


----------



## Etherus

Hi

I have to ask my wife all the details but she is traveling for the moment but we bought our two cats in from Thailand. It depends on where you are coming from as well. 

I will try to get back to you as soon as I can.


----------



## tumbleweeds

I can't be a lot of help, but I can say that I've seen plenty of people in KL with pets, and you can easily find pet food, veterinarians, and so on, throughout the country. I hope that your cat is an indoor kitty - the streets can be hard on animals (not to mention the heat!)


----------



## Raspberries

Hi Etherus

Thank you for your reply. I read on the internet a few months ago about an agent in KL/Selangor who will sort out the paperwork for your pet/s in KLIA. I just cannot remember which website/forum! I will be flying with my cat from the Middle East. I am not looking forward to that! Would really appreciate your reply.




Etherus said:


> Hi
> 
> I have to ask my wife all the details but she is traveling for the moment but we bought our two cats in from Thailand. It depends on where you are coming from as well.
> 
> I will try to get back to you as soon as I can.


----------



## Raspberries

tumbleweeds said:


> I can't be a lot of help, but I can say that I've seen plenty of people in KL with pets, and you can easily find pet food, veterinarians, and so on, throughout the country. I hope that your cat is an indoor kitty - the streets can be hard on animals (not to mention the heat!)


Hi tumbleweeds

I will have to look for a good vet once in KL. My cat is active and wild so I would let her out in the garden to roll on the grass! She is an unfriendly cat which means she won't let anyone near her apart from me. I understand what you're saying about animals on the streets. My cat is a Middle Eastern cat so hot weather is nothing new to her!


----------



## sahana_kumar

Hi Raspberries,

Do you want to take the cat along with you on the flight or do you want to send it separately ? Where are you flying from ? 

Sahana



Raspberries said:


> Hello
> 
> I hope someone will reply to my question.
> 
> I am moving to Malaysia (KL) in July and would like to know if anyone knows any good agent for 'custom-clearing' my cat?
> 
> I will be flying with her and I need to have some paperwork for the journey (health certificate from her vet and import permit from Dept of Vet in M'sia). My cat has been micro-chipped. I don't know what to do once in KLIA. If there's an agent who can help me with this, it would be great.
> 
> Also, if anyone has any experience/tips with moving to M'sia with a pet/pets, please share it here.


----------



## galloglaoich

*Cat to Malaysia in July 09*



Raspberries said:


> Hello
> 
> I hope someone will reply to my question.
> 
> I am moving to Malaysia (KL) in July and would like to know if anyone knows any good agent for 'custom-clearing' my cat?
> 
> I will be flying with her and I need to have some paperwork for the journey (health certificate from her vet and import permit from Dept of Vet in M'sia). My cat has been micro-chipped. I don't know what to do once in KLIA. If there's an agent who can help me with this, it would be great.
> 
> Also, if anyone has any experience/tips with moving to M'sia with a pet/pets, please share it here.


Bringing your cat to Malaysia is fairly straight forward from the EU and depending where you are embarking from. You only need your vet's documentation for approval of health and for boarding/air cargo.You do need forms from the Ministry of Agriculture form Malaysian Embassy to verify your vet's written confirmation. The flight is quite painless because I think they give them a mild sedative.Do be careful with your cat in Malaysia and don't let it outside because it could get stolen and/or catch a variety of tropical diseases and from street cats.We brought our cat here from EU.Remember to keep the aircon on for your cat. They won't be used to this high humidity! And comb him/her everyday because if fluffy 
they shed a bucket of hair here.


----------



## Raspberries

Hi galloglaoich

Thank you for your reply. I really appreciate it. I have checked with several people about the procedures and now have an idea. I heard about people stealing cats but in Malaysia I think the 'thieves' tend to go for long-haired cats like Persian, Norwegian Forest etc. My cat is lean, short-haired, wild and unfriendly! She claws and attacks me everyday.

galloglaoich, I sent you a message just now somewhere (visitor's message or something) and I have no idea where it went! Anyway, here is my situation. I might be flying to Malaysia with my cat sooner than I planned therefore I am panicking a bit. Did you get an agent in Malaysia to sort out the import permit/paperwork for your cat or did you do it yourself from abroad?

Would appreciate your reply.


----------



## galloglaoich

*Information required for your cat in Malaysia.*



Raspberries said:


> Hi galloglaoich
> 
> Thank you for your reply. I really appreciate it. I have checked with several people about the procedures and now have an idea. I heard about people stealing cats but in Malaysia I think the 'thieves' tend to go for long-haired cats like Persian, Norwegian Forest etc. My cat is lean, short-haired, wild and unfriendly! She claws and attacks me everyday.
> 
> galloglaoich, I sent you a message just now somewhere (visitor's message or something) and I have no idea where it went! Anyway, here is my situation. I might be flying to Malaysia with my cat sooner than I planned therefore I am panicking a bit. Did you get an agent in Malaysia to sort out the import permit/paperwork for your cat or did you do it yourself from abroad?
> 
> Would appreciate your reply.


Hi Raspberries

I will find out for you about the paperwork required from the Malaysian Govt.
You have to remember that Malaysia is an extremely bureaucratic country.There are forms for everything here, quite a bit like Belgium.The process can become very irritating at times but that's the way things are done.I once fell asleep in the bank (30 mins)waiting for my number to be called just to pay in a cheque.If your cat is flying from Heathrow, I think it will cost you around 349 GBP all in one way. 

I'll get back to you on the paperwork.

Bye.


----------



## Raspberries

Hi galloglaoich

Thank you for your reply. You fell asleep in the bank while waiting for your turn??! Haha! What a place for a nap!

Vaccination - has to be done how many days before flying to Msia? I would be grateful if anyone can advise me on this.


----------



## Etherus

Hi Raspberries

Sorry for not getting back to you earlier.

The requirements for bringing in a cat are here. http://agrolink.moa.my/jph/dvs/import/dogcat.html

What you need to obtain is an import license that is less than 30 days old, that is it needs to obtained within 30 days prior to your arrival. I would assist on this however I am also not in country at the moment. 

Looking at the requirements, your cat will need to have had blood tests to prove it does not have the main cat diseases and evidence from your vet that you are coming from a rabbies free country. If not, your cats need to have had rabbies inoculation that is more than 30 days before entry, (It takes that long apparently for the rabbies vaccine to be effective.

Sorry I can't help in getting the import license. It can be obtained by email however it needs a 5RM fee. You need a friendly in country to do that for you.


----------



## Raspberries

Hi Etherus

Thank you for your reply. I found out that all I need to do is to get my cat the yearly vaccination (including anti-rabies) and an import permit from Dept of Vet Services in Malaysia (DVS). Thanks for the link; it's a good website with some useful info on import permit.


----------

